# Can Xorg work with my net book?



## neilms (Aug 12, 2013)

I have an HP netbook and have installed the latest FreeBSD onto it. The problem I am having is that I cannot get X to work on it. I followed all of the instructions in the handbook and have tried changing around settings in the configuration file - but still it does not work.

When I try to test the configuration file the screen goes blank and the computer seems to hang. At that point I have to remove the battery to get it to reboot. (I have even altered the configuration file so ctl-alt-del should kill the x server - but that does not have any effect.)

I have tried everything I can think of now and was just wondering if this netbook hardware is even supported by X.Org. (I have installed PC-BSD on it before and had a working X.Org, but that was all automatically set up.)

From dmesg I can see the netbook uses the device agp0: "intel pineview SVGA controller on vgapci0". However, there is also the message that "agp0: apeture size is 256M detected 8188k stolen memory" - I don't know what this means but it does not sound right.

There is no useful information in the X.Org log.

Has anyone managed to get X.Org to work on a similar netbook?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, it should work.  However, it will probably require KMS: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3.


----------



## neilms (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Warren I will take a look at that.


----------

